# Mavs @ Bucks, Oct 23



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas Mavericks just came off their first win of the preseason, dominating the Knicks by over 30 points. This will be the second time the Mavs play the Bucks this preseason and are 0-1 against them. Recently, losing 104-106 despite not having Dirk.








*VS*









I think Dirk will be back, but I'm not sure about the rest (Quis, Stack)

*Prediction* 
Dallas: 124
Milwaukee: 101


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Probable Starters:
Dampier
Dirk
Howard
Finley
Terry

*Injuries*
Dan Dickau (sprained left ankle) and Jerry Stackhouse (right thigh contustion) are questionable. TAW, Eshmeyer and Pavel are all out. Daniels is out with sprained left ankle


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Starting lineup is:

Dampier
Hood
Booth
JoHo
Harris

Odd, Devin has 6 points already and its 11-5 Mavs way. Joho has 3-2-2


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Joho has 2-2 from 3's alreadys. Up by 11 midway through 1st


Mad props to droppinknowledge for this site


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Joho has 2-2 from 3's alreadys. Up by 11 midway through 1st
> 
> 
> Mad props to droppinknowledge for this site


click on listen live to hear the game yall


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Bucks run, back to 5 point lead for Mavs

Sasser comes in for Hood


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dampier with a monster post move followed up with a monster block on Redd


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

3rd TO by the Mavs. Harris called for 3 sec violation


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

mavs looking ok. None of the starters cept dampier are out there though. I wonder why fin and dirk aint playing


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow, Every 3pt shot that the Mavs make something is donated to Kids charity


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

droppin, why dont you have an avatar. Mavs pride


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Howard with the long 2.

Henderson with the steal and dunk

6 zip run. Mavs up by 12, wait 14 with one FT to come. Dampier with nice play


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

End of first! Mavs up by 11


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

mavs 28 bucks 17 after 1


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I think DJ is on!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

28-23 Mavs way. DJ offensive rebound, misses, offensive rebound and then putback

Commentators giving DJ mad props


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Terry with long 2, DJ blocks Desmonds dunk. But Zaza with bucket and possible 3point play

32-29


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

bucks have cut it to three


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mavs 5th foul this quarter, DJ with 2 (fouls)


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Terry for 3, Zaza seems hurt?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Henderson with offensive rebound and then putback. 39-37 Mavs way


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

:S Redd for 3, Mavs down 42-39. Biggest lead (Bucks) for them, they have come back from a 15 point lead


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

You guys have too many centers. You have 5 right? dampier, bradley, booth, pavel, dj? Is Bradley going to be 3rd string now, with that huge contract?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Booth has been moved to backup PF. DJ is backup center, Bradley is 3rd string and Pavel is 

Dampier/DJ/Bradley
Dirk/Booth/Hendersen


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Redd with possible 3pt play :s Redd going for 5point Milwaukee lead


Is anyone reading this and want me to continue?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

9th TO. Found out why Dirk and Finley aren't playing

Finley = slightly strained hamstring
Dirk = Stomach flu

Derek Hood just draws charge


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Great final 10 seconds. Sasser for 3, Sasser steals, Sasser assists, Harris layup

Halftime
Dallas - 50
Milwaukee - 48


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm reading it, but also reading the same stuff on nba courtside live. I'm not sure if you're listening or watching, but if you could say how things are looking for some of the guys, that would be great.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> I'm reading it, but also reading the same stuff on nba courtside live. I'm not sure if you're listening or watching, but if you could say how things are looking for some of the guys, that would be great.


Ah ok, thanks for the input.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Damp with a nice left-hand hook shot after getting into good position. He's playing really well

Hood with a 20footer for his 4th point, only played 2 mins in the 2nd quarter


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Devin with a great pass to Damp who missed the dunk

Damp drives with a great right hand dunk


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Commentators are compliemnting Devin and saying he will cause trouble for other PG's with his quickness and speed. After saying that, Devin gets a steal from Van Horn and a great halfcourt breakaway dunk*. 62-58 after Hood shot. Dampier clears the board for his 5th rebound.

Harris is playing infront of his homecrowd

* Van Horn had it above his head and Devin picked it off, drove all the way byhimself for the slam


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mavs have scored 11 straight, Damp looking like a PG with a spin move and assist to Dev for a nice 3. Sasser showing offensive game with a hook shot. I think Dampier just blocked someone and then he got an offensive rebound.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

When Dampier has the ball in the post, Nellie gets the cutters to go baseline to clear the paint for Dampier. Dampier hits 1 from 2 FT. Dallas have held Bucks for 4 and a half minutes


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Josh with a drive then fouled, 1-2 FT. Good decision and didn't panic since it was single digits on shot clock


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Josh Howard with a smart foul on Joe Smith, Smith attempts FT 20-21 for Bucks. He hits both. 73-62 Mavs way


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Sasser with a great shot over Van Horn with shot clock winding down


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

75-64 end of 3rd, Mavs outscore Bucks by 9 this quarter. Devin shot a 40 foot shot on the buzzer, but missed


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

man the mavs are killing

harris
dampier
howard

all playing well

the rest of the team has the night off


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Howard draws a great offensive foul and then Dev gets 1-2 FT. Up by 2 with 5.4 seconds, Milwaukee timeout. Mavs win! Redd misses 3!


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

mavs win!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Box Score 

Hometown boy Devin Harris named player of the game


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

The Mavs can win without Dirk because they have a lot of other players that could step up. 

Now if a team like Miami lost Shaq or SA lost Duncan then those teams would suck.

This is only the preseason but I think the Mavs depth will be huge throughout the season. They're nearly 2 deep at every position. 

PG - Terry / Harris
SG - Quis / Stack
SF - Fin / JoHo
PF - Dirk / Booth
C - Damp / Mbenga


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Devin Harris had 20 pts, 5 asts, 3 rebs, 5 stls.

Another big game for him. I can't wait to see what he does in the regular season.

The numbers will probably be a little down unless he splits time with Terry.


----------

